# Weight of the KA24DE, KA24DET, SR20DE, SR20DET



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Any one know the weights of the following engines with and without the accesories bolted on?

ka24e
ka24de
sr20de
sr20det

I know the sr is lighter than the ka but I am REALLY curious as to the exact weights of the engines...any one know? I couldn't find anything when I searched. 

If I've overlooked please just post the link instead of all the info,
Thanks all


----------

